

How to Start a Startup lecture 2 - claytheboss

Lecture 2- How to Start a Startup: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;CBYhVcO4WgI
======
jonalmeida
This is a dup of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8370199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8370199)

